# Ryobi 18V Protip sprayer



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I just picked one up and going to test it out tomorrow. Anyone here try it yet? I don't expect much from a $179.00 handheld sprayer, but I have grown to trust Ryobi.

http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/paint/power_sprayers/P650K


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Kind of curious to see how it would work out, its definitley alot cheaper than the graco proshot. But can it perform and will it last? Honestly didnt know ryobi made sprayers.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

It just came out. I took it apart and it's very simple. The tip is a regular airless tip.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd laugh my butt off if this thing sprayed better than the Graco. Could happen.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Out of curiosoty I looked this up on Home Depot's site. I only read the first 5 reviews of about 50 but that was enough to convince me it's a piece of junk. Here ya go...

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...+paint+sprayer&storeId=10051#customer_reviews


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

doctors11 said:


> Out of curiosoty I looked this up on Home Depot's site. I only read the first 5 reviews of about 50 but that was enough to convince me it's a piece of junk. Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...+paint+sprayer&storeId=10051#customer_reviews


That is a different machine my friend.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's the HD link
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...68330&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> That is a different machine my friend.


Ha, you're right! I hadn't had my morning coffee yet. This one only has 2 reviews...one loved it, one hated it. Go figure!


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

doctors11 said:


> Ha, you're right! I hadn't had my morning coffee yet. This one only has 2 reviews...one loved it, one hated it. Go figure!


And the one that hated it didn't thin the paint out.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger. MorGlow custom red thinned down with latex Xtender. Seems to be working pretty good! They gave me a month to try it and return it even if it's covered in paint! The tip doesn't indicate size but it feels like a 413. There is a little spit at every trigger release. My tips are all on the job site 20 miles from here so that test will have to wait. I have a house coming up with about 6 pairs of shutters I think this little toy should handle them well. I wouldn't dare try it on a front door yet. I'm going to spray a passage door on on my own house and see how it goes 

Once I clean it I'll post a close-up of the tip and housing and see if you guys think a regular tip will fit.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I love my Ryobi tools, I was looking at that sprayer the other day. it had my curiosity. looking forward to the results.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Close up of the tip and housing. U guys know what type of tip this is? There is no size # and nothing on the website about the tip.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like a RAC 5 with the rounded edges. The RAC X have more of a square edge. I would call Ryobi and ask a couple questions. What about buying different sized tips? Can I get others?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

SeaMonster said:


> I just picked one up and going to test it out tomorrow. Anyone here try it yet? I don't expect much from a $179.00 handheld sprayer, but I have grown to trust Ryobi.
> 
> http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/paint/power_sprayers/P650K


Looks like a PS knock off. What is the weight?


doctors11 said:


> Out of curiosoty I looked this up on Home Depot's site. I only read the first 5 reviews of about 50 but that was enough to convince me it's a piece of junk. Here ya go...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...+paint+sprayer&storeId=10051#customer_reviews


This one looks like a Wagner knock off. 

I think if you can not justify the cost of a Graco PS or FF then go with the Titan ProTouch, it sprays well but is loud compared to the Graco. Either way I would stay away from this but since you bought it I say use it for 30 days and if you love it return it anyways and get a new one as these are disposable tools but on the HD page it said it had a 90 day return to it. 
Also another odd thing was it said it does not have a pressure release valve. 

Something that sucks with the Ryobi is the one battery, sounds like some future frustrating moments.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Whats wrong with the +1 battery? I bought a pair 15 years ago and they lasted 12 years


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wonder when bosch, and makita follow suit? Tear the shroud off and post pics of the actual pump and guts.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

My friend bought the Graco today. He decided on the plug-in at the last minute because he decided he didn't want to mess with batteries. He's gonna use it tomorrow. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Wonder when bosch, and makita follow suit?


 Im holding out for the Black & Decker model :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

SeaMonster said:


> Whats wrong with the +1 battery? I bought a pair 15 years ago and they lasted 12 years


Because batteries that die in the middle of the work suck and when you only have one you can not put a fresh one in and keep on trucking while the other recharges. 

I have three for my Proshot FF and I am thankful for it.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Im holding out for the Black & Decker model :thumbup:


should be an arrestable offense to even suggest that


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

caulktheline said:


> My friend bought the Graco today. He decided on the plug-in at the last minute because he decided he didn't want to mess with batteries. He's gonna use it tomorrow. We'll see how that goes.


I have that one. works pretty good, I don't like the tip guard


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wonder if you could put a regular tip guard on it...


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

finaltouch0 said:


> Wonder if you could put a regular tip guard on it...


Don't think so. there is a little spring inside the housing. The question is can you put a regular tip on it.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Try to see if one of your regular tips fits. FYI, proshot is only $350 till june 30


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> should be an arrestable offense to even suggest that


I gotta have something with the right colors so it will look good with my Panda Bear Logo :jester: Lol


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

finaltouch0 said:


> Try to see if one of your regular tips fits. FYI, proshot is only $350 till june 30


I'll do it tomorrow. I dont have any at home.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I gotta have something with the right colors so it will look good with my Panda Bear Logo :jester: Lol


lol, let me know how that works out for you mike. i'll help you franchise it and we can brand the image. :jester:


----------



## DocHalideigh (Jun 12, 2012)

SeaMonster, how'd the machine run? i was thinking of getting that one or a graco truecoat.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

DocHalideigh said:


> SeaMonster, how'd the machine run? i was thinking of getting that one or a graco truecoat.


I didnt get to try a regular tip but I made a vide with the stock tip. BM MorGlow + Latex Xtender


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

finaltouch0 said:


> Try to see if one of your regular tips fits. FYI, proshot is only $350 till june 30


 Yhanks for the tip!:whistling2:


----------



## DocHalideigh (Jun 12, 2012)

i hung out in home depot today with one for like 45 minutes. i think friday i might add one to the arsenal.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> I didnt get to try a regular tip but I made a vide with the stock tip.


Nice video :thumbsup:


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like it does a decent job. How does it do at an angle, such as painting closet ceilings?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

finaltouch0 said:


> Looks like it does a decent job. How does it do at an angle, such as painting closet ceilings?


Do those when it's full.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

caulktheline said:


> Do those when it's full.


 Full of clothes?:blink:


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

*uhm...*

Are you guys serious? If a pro painter came to my house with that thing, I'd think twice about having them do the work. lol


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

lmvp17 said:


> Are you guys serious? If a pro painter came to my house with that thing, I'd think twice about having them do the work. lol


So paint it blue and get a Graco sticker for it.

Are _you_ serious??? Do you go to your mechanic and tell him that if he's not using Snap-On, Mac, or S-K tools, he's not a professional? How many times has a HO came up to you and asked to see your brushes? "Hey, that's not a Purdy/Corona! You're obviously a hack!"

If it get's the job done with the desired results, who cares?


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> So paint it blue and get a Graco sticker for it.
> 
> Are _you_ serious??? Do you go to your mechanic and tell him that if he's not using Snap-On, Mac, or S-K tools, he's not a professional? How many times has a HO came up to you and asked to see your brushes? "Hey, that's not a Purdy/Corona! You're obviously a hack!"
> 
> If it get's the job done with the desired results, who cares?


I agree, I use a Performax brand oscillating multi-tool I bought for $20. It's not Milwaukee or Makita, but I have had it for years and it gets the job done. If this Ryobi sprayer works good for less than half the cost of a ProShot, that helps the bottom line.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Full of clothes?:blink:


Check the grammar mb.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

fits a regular Graco tip but it's going back to the store for obvious reasons


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> So paint it blue and get a Graco sticker for it.
> 
> Are _you_ serious??? Do you go to your mechanic and tell him that if he's not using Snap-On, Mac, or S-K tools, he's not a professional? How many times has a HO came up to you and asked to see your brushes? "Hey, that's not a Purdy/Corona! You're obviously a hack!"
> 
> If it get's the job done with the desired results, who cares?


Hey I agree, thats why I still use my dewalt dustless system vs dishing out $1500 on the amazing festools lol. But I hardly doubt that with constant professional use, that ryobi will last very long. And I'm sure you use better, quality products over the cheapest because you are a professional and you do want your tools to last.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

SeaMonster said:


> fits a regular Graco tip but it's going back to the store for obvious reasons


You don't like the color lime green?


----------



## DocHalideigh (Jun 12, 2012)

so seamonster.....is this thing worth the money? i hate spindles--and i got alot coming up...
...should i invest in a proshot?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

lmvp17 said:


> Hey I agree, thats why I still use my dewalt dustless system vs dishing out $1500 on the amazing festools lol. But I hardly doubt that with constant professional use, that ryobi will last very long. And I'm sure you use better, quality products over the cheapest because you are a professional and you do want your tools to last.


The problem I have with the Graco systems is that they still haven't got all the bugs worked out. About half of the guys I know who have them here have had problems and the things are sitting on a shelf. That's a good chunk of change just sitting on a shelf.

I'm a firm believer in buying and using quality tools. I'm also a firm believer that just because it has a quality "name" on it, doesn't necessarily make it so. Keep in mind that the price point of this Ryobi sprayer does make it affordable to many who either don't have the means or won't use it on a regular basis, versus the Graco.

I just bought an 80 gallon air compressor for my shop at home. For whatever reason the guy forgot to put in the key on the flywheel shaft/arbor and the flywheel just cracked. I bought it for $50 less the electric motor, which I have no idea what he did with that. I got another smaller compressor for free which had a leaking tank but did have a 3hp 110 motor. Another $80 later for the new flywheel and belt and I now have a solid cast-iron compressor for a grand total of $130. Beats the heck out of the $2100 they want for this same compressor brand new. The point being is that in no way would I have spent $700 for a cheap compressor with a 60 gal tank from HF much less $2100 for the quality name brand one, but the $130 I paid total made it all "affordable".

Also, depending on how you have your business set up for tool & equipment acquisition and depreciation, there's nothing wrong with buying "throw-aways".


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Contruction auctions are a good way to aquire some equipment. We bought a GMAXII 5600 for $900 from auction. I didnt have to spend 6k for a new one, and this one works great. There is nothing wrong with being budget minded when it comes to equipment. If it gets the job done and you feel you get your moneys worth, its a win.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

DocHalideigh said:


> so seamonster.....is this thing worth the money? i hate spindles--and i got alot coming up...
> ...should i invest in a proshot?


Nope. This thing does not spray paint. Maybe water based stain? overall its junk.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

Seamonster, thanks for the trial - and the report. 

As for the ProShot ... I've posted here at some length. The basic idea - a cordless, airless sprayer - has merit. You still need to make a substantial investment in 'infrastructure.' Things like parts, accessories, cleaning equipment, masking.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Amish. For now I'm staying away from proshot and all other toy-like devices


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats to bad!The thing looked like a sea-monster.:yes:


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I bet you in the next 5 years we will see similarly priced sprayers that actually work


----------

